# Why don't I want my husband to do oral sex on me when I use to love it before we got married



## Poohlove39 (Jul 24, 2021)

Help


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

That isn't a question we can answer for you. You need to figure out why you don't like it anymore or what changed. People here might be able to help you figure it out, but you're going to need to give a lot more information. 

Is it something he is doing, or not doing (in OR outside the bedroom)? Does it not feel good anymore? Did he become a lazy lover? Are you self-conscious? Have you had kids and it doesn't feel the same? What about PIV, has your desire for that changed or is it just oral sex? Aside from this issue, how is your marriage?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I think it’s because you’re self conscious.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

What has changed between the time you slipped on the ring...for example have you gained weight? Some thing changed either mentally or physically or even emotionally that changed that has effected you. Even perhaps how you view him not as a lover but husband and the has effected you....again just examples


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Has he grown a beard?


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

I’m assuming that when you say you used to love it before marriage, that included your husband? Other than a new beard or you developing a condition down below, the only other thing I can think of are psychological. 

Are you thinking that a married woman shouldn’t be so sexual? Or could you be wanting wrest control of the sex life by taking things off the menu?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't understand how asking this question even makes sense.

Why don't I like the taste of the mocha flavored coffee I used to love anymore? If I asked a bunch of internet strangers they'd be like,????


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

I'm afraid only you know the answer to that.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I'll bite. Do you have a boyfriend? If yes, do you let him go down on you?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

You're asking strangers why? Seriously?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Because being married, for you, is a romance killer.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

He was probably only bringing his A Game before you got married. Now you might as well be the last bit of ice cream left at the bottom of the cone. ‘Eh’.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Did you love it with this same man, or with someone else?

you have to give more info for anyone to have any suggestions


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Now that you're married not need to put up.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

More stress now that you're married. Not because you're married, but things are way more care free when we're dating. Responsibilities change and so on when we get married and that can cause our minds at times, to be a little more pre-occupied. I'm just guessing, but hope this offers some help.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

OP is gone..??


----------

